# drying and curing



## dman1234 (Sep 14, 2008)

So i read the stickys on this subject, and ive come so far and worked so hard i dont wanna screw it up know, please read and reply with yoour opinion, suggestions and comments.

I Cut it down today
it should hang upside down in a dry, slightly cool, dark place
for 7_10 days
brown bag it for a few days, breathing it once a day,
put it in mason jars and breathe it once a day for a week or so??????????

Please tell me if im wrong orif you have tips or experiences to share.


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 14, 2008)

sounds about right we dont use the brown bags though just dry for 8 - 10 days then mason jar it and burp every day for about a week


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 14, 2008)

So when  its in the jars you open them once a day for 20-30 min then close, do this for a week and then you dont have to open them??????
is this correct


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 14, 2008)

Sounds like you got it right, I'll be using this same method too on my upcoming harvest. 

Some other things I've read:
-The drying temp should be 70-75 degrees, and <40% humidity.
-Brown bag when buds are crisp on the outside
-When burping (during either brown bag or mason jar stage) completely remove buds from container and replace after 1-2 hours.

After the first week, I would still burp the jars once every so often to replace the air inside. I don't know if it's necessary but it wouldn't hurt.


----------

